# Seattle/Tacoma, WA - Seeking D&D Gamers



## Torx (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking to start a new game in the greater South Sound area on perhaps Sunday evenings.  The truth is, the location right now is flexible, with a potential range of Renton to Tacoma possible.  In short, we'll game where everyone can.

The game will be based in a homebrew world with a good mix of role-playing and action.  I like a good mix of in-depth character acting and action-packed, hair-raising encounters.  My plots tend to lean toward apocalyptic, epic campaigns where the characters are central to the story-line.

Despite the fact I'm a relatively young DM (I turn 24 next week), I've been DM almost exclusively for the past 8 years and regularly game with my players in their 30s and 40s (and one 50s!).  In fact, I'm usually the youngest member at the table.

If anyone is interested, or has any questions, please post here or email me at torx@comcast.net


----------

